# Disengaging Transaxle on a 265



## baddarryl

High all. I have a 1991 or so 265 with a Kaw 17. How do I disengage the transaxle to roll it when I need to? It has the single large unit for both wheels and the hand control mounted next to the implement lever on the right. Thanks in advance.


----------



## baddarryl

bump


----------



## Live Oak

Apologies for the lack of replies Daryl. I am not sure on your model. I have a Deere F525 that uses the Pa 540 Kawasaki 17 hp engine. It is also a hydro drive. There is a small lever on the left axle end (I believe) that must be pressed to move the mower without engine power. Not sure if yours is similar but take a look for a small (about 2.5 to 3 inches in length) lever on or somewhere on or near the drive axle on your 265. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. 

And please forgive my belated welcome to Tractor Forum. Its been kinda hectic and busy around here lately and I let this slip by me. :cheers:


----------



## baddarryl

Yeah I have seen it before and tried to move it side to side, but was afraid to bend it. Obviously that didn't work. I will try pushing and see what happens. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Live Oak

I have never used mine but I believe the lever must be pushed and held in while attempting to move the machine.


----------



## bigl22

push DOWN on the tranmisson lever[ next to the fill cap]- what you have been moving side to side -- push down --


----------



## bigl22

i know I haven't been here in awhile-- but why did the software butcher my word? it was tranmisson -- not some vulgarity-- bigl22- I wondered why so many posts had these asterisks in them-- please adjust this software-- thanks


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry about that bigl,

I have been working on fine tuning the censor filter due to a huge spam problem. Why it objected to the word mission, I have no idea. :argh: I did more fine tuning and fixed the *****. 

Great to see you posting again!


----------

